# My new 200sx, and old 99 gxe.



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

I am now the proud owner of a 200 sx. I got the car from one of my good friends. A deal I couldnt refuse. These pictures were taken at the All Nissan Bash 2003. It was a blast, if any of you guys out there live in Cali. Keep an eye out for the upcomming all nissan bash.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

so.......how much did u pay for kirk's car?


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

I cant say, it will hurt your feelings...........lol


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

NICE.....with the stillen lip, too. Looks familiar.........sr20 board member?


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

looks clean


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Nah he was a member of nissan forums. You were there at the all nissan bash wernt you gimp? 
Thanks fellas...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

wait, which one is yours?


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

The blue 200 sx, and the black 99 sentra gxe.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

ohhhhh...i love those lips


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

the only thing about the 200 that pretty much sucks are the wheels..


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> the only thing about the 200 that pretty much sucks are the wheels..



and the grille...

de-bling that thing, playa!!


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

that 200 would look hella phat with some black or gunmetal wheels.....and yea take the grille off.....the lucino grille doesnt belong on any 200/sentra IMO....b14's dont have the "luxury" lines for bling to work on them


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Damn Heath, I _never_ knew that you owned that blue B14, I remember seeing that on cardomain hella long ago, last year some time. She's a beauty! :thumbup:


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

well, if you sell the nisnack grill...you know how to reach me


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

that grill is cracked and the brackets broke off etc. and hold on by zip ties..

the above pictures were old pics.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

well NM then


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Yea grille is gone. Im gonna strip it down to primer, and start some major body work. Molding and shaving. The door handels are staying thoe. Its gonna be fun.......

Tom if you were around more you would know that I just baught the car from a buddy of mine.


----------

